# Whats the best about living in Turkey



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi every one , we are looking to retire in 3 yrs time to Turkey , we don't know if we want to live in Altinkum / didim , or Antaly / Alanya areas .
We have visited Altinkum many times over 9 yrs and know it well , but feel we would like a change and visit Alanya and go from there .
What do you think? Which is best ...............
Where do you live and what do you like about it ?
Thank you


----------



## attila (Sep 14, 2012)

come to bodrum


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi ,we been to Bodrum , the town is magic , love the front and taxi boats that take you over to and from your hotel , Great whilst walking round bodrum ,But my those hills when you get out of town ............
ha ha puff ,pant and sweat whilt walking up those roads , Don't know how the locals go on , or do they all drive and take the dolmus .
What part do you live in and do you live out of the town ? cheers


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

Bodrum is expensive place really ask yourself worth for this ? If asking to me nah really Antalya much better from bodrum my idea. Alanya or Altınkum both is good places for living but ppl calling alanya now little russia really soo much russian ppl arround there soo your choice


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

But i'm forget to say one more important information Didim had low humidity and high oxygen from Alanya. Alanya is much warmer than Didim. If you have any health (asthma) problems would be wise to choice Didim.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am currently buying a retirement home for myself in Akbuk which is near Altinkum/Didim. Reasons include:
Clean area with lovely countryside and seaside within walking distance
Reasonable house prices (it gets more expensive towards Bodrum)
Nice range of supermarkets, restaurants and bars; fabulous weekly market
Quiet and yet enough to do including outdoor activities
Mixed expat and Turkish community even out of season
Between Izmir and Bodrum/Milas airports so can travel to/from for either
It's even feasible to live/stay there without a car (but I doubt I will be able to do that)


----------



## attila (Sep 14, 2012)

bodrum is for all kind of taste of life included weather.. I m talking about all peninsula .. if houses are more expensive you sell it more expensive ..


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

stmary said:


> Hi every one , we are looking to retire in 3 yrs time to Turkey , we don't know if we want to live in Altinkum / didim , or Antaly / Alanya areas .
> We have visited Altinkum many times over 9 yrs and know it well , but feel we would like a change and visit Alanya and go from there .
> What do you think? Which is best ...............
> Where do you live and what do you like about it ?
> Thank you


I'd have preferred Didim for retirement as its less commercial than Alanya / Antalya ...in Didim you got good weather, cheaper homes, local people and tons of expats. It's ur call to mingle with locals or expats as you've options...Antalya area is more like a party town with people coming and going in a fast paced life..


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for that , NO NO then to Alanya , thought as much , we are so glad you have imformed us this regarding the party party life , we like life but not like that , thank you


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, we know Akbuk , been there a few times , we sat on the front in June last year and ate in a lovely cafe , went round the shops , markets , right enjoyed our selfs , then bus back home , so we can see why your buying there and living too , nice life for you . 
we have to wait 3 yrs to get there and it can't arrive quick enough , happy days hey , thank you very much for your post , enjoy your life there


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

stmary said:


> Hi every one , we are looking to retire in 3 yrs time to Turkey , we don't know if we want to live in Altinkum / didim , or Antaly / Alanya areas .
> We have visited Altinkum many times over 9 yrs and know it well , but feel we would like a change and visit Alanya and go from there .
> What do you think? Which is best ...............
> Where do you live and what do you like about it ?
> Thank you


Don't do anything until you visit Fethiye. It was originally a farming and fishing village and still operates as such, having added tourism. It is an ancient Lycian/Greek city on a small bay on a larger gulf. Surrounded by snow covered mountains right now, it usually doesn't even frost in town. The population of the greater area is 77,000 so it is possible to know merchants personally over time and get to know the community, both British and local. 

There are no buildings over 3 stories allowed. There is a paved and landscaped border along the sea from downtown all the way down to Calis, where the Brits and tourists hang out, nearly finished. It has a padded jogging land, children's play areas and free work-out areas for adults. The restaurants are excellent and one can dine right on the edge of the water and watch the fish, and local cats catching them. These places are open for breakfast through dinner. All the fish is fresh and locally caught. 

There is one big, new, state hospital which is very good, plus two good private ones. Once you have residence for one year, you can buy Turkish National Health Insurance for about 225tl a month. I spent the month of November in the Medical School Hematology ward in Antalaya and now have my chemo here at the state hospital. NO charges for anything. All covered by the insurance, and age is no barrier to excellent treatment, regardless of cost. (The chemo I take is manufactured in the UK and used in Europe and the US but denied those on the NHS. Most people who get MDS are between 60 and 75. Hmmmmm....any connection???)

I can walk to the water in 10 minutes from my home and drive into 9000ft mountains in 40 minutes. WE are surrounded by antiquities here or within a short drive, and not overrun with cars and people. If yo really want to retire and not live in a big city, or a tourist trap, have a look at Fethiye. It's just south of Dalaman on the road to Antalya
.


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Woe sounds lovely , we have never been there , But will now after you have said all about the place , Must keep a open mind too .

Oh dear so sorry regarding your health and hope you get stronger and stronger as time goes on and how wonderful that Turkey can give you this treatment and UK can't , Its unbeliveable isn't it how NHS works here .

Other people have talked about Fethiye to us over the years we have vivsited Turkey .
So it's a must now , So watch this space ha ha 

Thank you for your imput , we love reading your and other peoples comments regarding Turkey . We love the Turkish people and the way they live .
Time can't arrive quick enough now for us to be booking our flights ...........
THANK YOU


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

Bodrum is the best,I love it...but to live Antalya would be better.it's a big city and it's 'on' all year around not just in the summer like Bodrum.it's true Antalya is cheaper than Bodrum,so it's more value for your money.you can have access to everything in Antalya.there are hospitals and facilities,even the flights in and out od Antalya are more varied than Bodrum.
for the beauty and the fun of Bodrum,you can always visit it but Antalya is more advantageous to live.
Hope this helps


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

stmary said:


> Hi, we know Akbuk , been there a few times , we sat on the front in June last year and ate in a lovely cafe , went round the shops , markets , right enjoyed our selfs , then bus back home , so we can see why your buying there and living too , nice life for you .
> we have to wait 3 yrs to get there and it can't arrive quick enough , happy days hey , thank you very much for your post , enjoy your life there


Thanks for your nice comments. The area is nice in the winter season and driving as far as Izmir and Bodrum was easy. My only concerns with ageing in Akbuk itself are medical facilities for which we have to go to Didim.


----------



## Amber13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Please do not give up on the province of antalya, come to Alanya or somewhere along the coast there. I would suggest to you that you come out and rent somewhere for a few months to see how you get on before you commit to buying. If you live in Alanya near the harbour yes you are right in the middle of the party area but there is so much more all along the coastline where you can be located, within walking distance of the beach and not so far up the mountain side that you would need a car. You also need to choose your area well, as obviously there is a difference between high season and low season and you do not want to be the only people in an apartment block without a generator. There are plenty of places to buy, just make sure that you buy from someone who has the Tapu already and do not buy off plan. Rent first and try out a few places. Enjoy the adventure.


----------

